# How Fast?



## AznXstazy (Dec 6, 2004)

hey im new to this site n i dont have a 240sx but i really want to get one. but i just have a few questions. how fast r the 240sx? i want them for racin n mayb a drift now n then(never done it before but would like to learn) n i alrdy no they can look nice with the conversions so im not worried about that i just want to no if the 240 can beat acuras n other cars in race thanks alot


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

A pinto can beat an acura if you build it right


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

first thing u should do is dump the 2.4L engine....and replace it with a SR or CA, thats if ur serious about drift... but i think the 2.4L has about 150hp which isnt much power when ur talkin drift or drag!!! and u really need that boost for drift nuthin beats the feeling of a sudden burst of power half way threw a corner resulting in a furious cloud of smoke!!!


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

or keep the iron block KA and be (more) original. everyone is doing the SR or RB swap but I don't see why. you already bought an iron block 2.4L, why downsize? Not the point of the thread, but nevertheless. The 240 is an excellent starting point for a builder or an beginner. they are very maneuverable cars and with proper power and a good suspension they are hard to beat. of course that could be said for many cars. The driver is an integral part of any good sports car. Find a car that suits you and build it to fit your needs. If you can not be comfortable driving it, then don't buy it. If you drive it and it doesn't feel right, find another car. With proper skill and funding, it can be an insanely fast car. hope that helps.

truman
peace


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> A pinto can beat an acura if you build it right



Was not being a smart ass but yeah you will need to build it. In factory form they are great road going sports cars plenty of power to get up to 100mph and handle like a wet dream but to seriously race you will put serious money into them better brakes better suspension better power whether you stay with the 2.4 and turbo it or swap out to a RB SR CA. Set some goals like I did in my signature make them realistic not 1000 hp and Mclearan handling but maybe 350 hp and tuneable suspension. then you have a place to build to and you can get all your stuff with in those boundaries why buy brakes for a 500 hp application if you will not exceed 350 on the other hand you don't want to get too small of brakes and have to upgrade again to meet the power.


----------



## AznXstazy (Dec 6, 2004)

k now that i now that the 240 is pretty fast, but i still dont no wat engine is stock i think its the kb one right? i never acually seen a 240 engine n all i no is that the black or red tops r the good ones that can make more power, but i was justl ookin but i cant find a turbo for a 93 240sx... i can only find it for a sr engine..soo they dont make a turbo for a kb engine then right? thanks alot guys for the help im still trin to find a good 240 here in richmond anyone no whos sellin for cheap plz post


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

the stock motor would be the KA24DE for a 1993...and yes they do make a turbo kit for it but you have to beef up the internals as well...


----------



## AznXstazy (Dec 6, 2004)

so how much would we b talkin about "beefin" up the ka engine? n is the ka engine look almost the same as the sr motor but without the colored top? or am i thinkin about another motor? i "saw" my freinds engine in his 240 when he bought it stock n it had a black top i think i dont remember because it was night time so i might have mistakened it as a black top but it did look like the sr motor tops but without the color do u no wat motor this was?


----------



## jin240sx (Sep 29, 2004)

if it was stock, it was a ka24de which has a silver like top. thats the 2.4 liter engine without turbo. to beef up a ka engine you're looking at alot of money. but if you get things piece by piece it shouldn't be that bad. from what i understand the two big things needed are the pistons and rods and that'll be about 1200. then you look at the other things that should be changed at the same time. if it were me i would probably be spending about 3000 beefin it up but thats changing everything.if you just upgrade pistons and rods it should be about 1200 for parts. the turbo kit goes for about 3000 from greddy. it just depends what you want to do with it and how much you want to spend. 
personally i went with the sr20det s13 blacktop version. 

both blacktop and red top motors are sr20dets.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Marcus_S13 said:


> first thing u should do is dump the 2.4L engine....and replace it with a SR or CA, thats if ur serious about drift... but i think the 2.4L has about 150hp which isnt much power when ur talkin drift or drag!!! and u really need that boost for drift nuthin beats the feeling of a sudden burst of power half way threw a corner resulting in a furious cloud of smoke!!!


Don't listen to this guy...If you want to learn to drift it's best to learn on a lower powered car because you learn how to DRIVE the CAR...KA has a decent amount of torque, which is good for drifting...

Why would there be a sudden burst of power halfway through a corner?


----------



## AznXstazy (Dec 6, 2004)

well i wanted to make the 240 fast n mayb drift now n then but not alot i just wanted it for racin like street most of the time n sometimes just autox but yea i would but the sr motor but i dont have enough n i dont have the time to swap it any more ideas how to make the ka fast?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

First of all learn to type in correct English. Since you are from Richmond, I'm assuming British Columbia, chances are you should know proper english.

Secondly, everyone who said you need to beef up the internals of the KA for a turbo kit have no idea what they are talking about. They just picked up the most recent issue of Super Street and think the SR will beat anything. Before you start saying someone needs to upgrade their internals, list what PSI levels you are talking about. The KA can be run just fine on stock internals up to 15 psi.

Thirdly, stock the 240sx is extremely slow. You will be lucky to turn a high 15 or low 16 second E/T.

Fourthly, the 240sx has great handling qualities and performs very well in autocross.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> First of all learn to type in correct English. Since you are from Richmond, I'm assuming British Columbia, chances are you should know proper english.
> 
> Secondly, everyone who said you need to beef up the internals of the KA for a turbo kit have no idea what they are talking about. They just picked up the most recent issue of Super Street and think the SR will beat anything. Before you start saying someone needs to upgrade their internals, list what PSI levels you are talking about. The KA can be run just fine on stock internals up to 15 psi.
> 
> ...


thank u for settin all these guys straight......if u want to drift learn with the KA....as long as the motor is good u can get the tires to break loose and the weight to power ratio is great....if u wanna win street races then u need up upgrade (boost or nitrous or another motor)


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah the 240sx is made for the twists in the road not really a drag car. The 240 is not fast. If you want to drag get gen1 dsm or an se-r IMO.


----------



## jin240sx (Sep 29, 2004)

like i said thats what i would do. beef up the internals, do some other shit and run it at 20psi. i never said that the sr was better than ka. its all about preference. 
i'm building mine for drag and have seeen some 240s in the 9's. you can do whatever you want to it. make it for grip, drag, or drift.


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

NATO its called boost....check it up in a dictonary or somthin..
and that 2.4L stock, wouldnt cut a dry road drift for shit u probly get laughed off the track, though dont get me wrong i've heard those 2.4L can be absolute weapons but after u've spent like 10k on it.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Um, thats not true. If you spent the same amount on suspension that you spent on an SR, a KA car will drift much better. Drifting isn't about power, its about car control and handling.


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

its true that suspenion plays a vital roll in drift but a KA with the right suspenion still need at least a basic amount of power to keep the traction broken, and a worked KA could NEVER b as good as a work SR...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

> and a worked KA could NEVER b as good as a work SR...


What do you mean there? The KA does have the basic neccessary amount of power in stock form, but, of course, more is always better. Just learn on the KA first, then once you know how to control the car you can get more power. Learning on an SR would be kinda like learning to drive in a Ferrari.


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

i do understand what u mean, and im not saying that the KA is a bad engine, just that alot more mods for the KA like turbo and so forth have to be completly custom which can result in big bucks spent...wheras your SR or CA parts can we found at your local wreckers...that is performance parts
and i personal learnt how to Drift in a CA18DET silvia and i found the extra power actually made the whole drift transision alot smoother.....in australia u dont have like a weaker choice in engine...i regards to the S13 as we just get direct Jap import...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

You make a good point, but, in fact, it would probably be cheaper to turbo the KA than buy an SR front clip and get it installed and you would make the same amount if not more power. www.boostdesigns.com has a descent looking turbo kit for $1875 and mate that to a low mileage KA(~$400), you would have spent less than an SR half cut and would still be able to get all OEM parts at Autozone. Check out www.ka-t.org for some ideas.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah buddy hate to break it to ya, but finding performance parts at a wrecker for an sr here in the states doesn't happen very often (at least not where I live)...the junkyard I go to has three 240's and they all have the KA24E...


----------

